# Gouldian Finches?



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Does anybody breed or know of any breeders of Gouldians in Northern/Southern Ireland or Scotland/North of England?

Cheers : victory:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I don't, sorry mate. But good luck in your search. Gouldian Finches are truely one of the most beautiful birds!


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

fergie said:


> Does anybody breed or know of any breeders of Gouldians in Northern/Southern Ireland or Scotland/North of England?
> 
> Cheers : victory:


Here's some Gouldians in Northern Ireland plus some other ozzy finchs.
australian finches For Sale - Birds For Sale With Free Advertising on Bird Trader UK


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> I don't, sorry mate. But good luck in your search. Gouldian Finches are truely one of the most beautiful birds!


Cheers Zoo-Man : victory:


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

gazz said:


> Here's some Gouldians in Northern Ireland plus some other ozzy finchs.
> australian finches For Sale - Birds For Sale With Free Advertising on Bird Trader UK


Good man Gazz :no1: Much love!


----------



## cooltom28 (Mar 9, 2006)

i deliver to ireland, i can get some from belgium for you, i have a friend who keeps parrots in larne i as over on wednesday last week sailed into belfast then down to dublin:whistling2:


----------



## irish_vampire (Sep 15, 2008)

Fergie try on UK Birdkeepers Message Board (Powered by Invision Power Board)? join it and post an introduction then you can post and reply ...there a few on there fromn ireland who breed gouldains


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

irish_vampire said:


> Fergie try on UK Birdkeepers Message Board (Powered by Invision Power Board)? join it and post an introduction then you can post and reply ...there a few on there fromn ireland who breed gouldains


Dead on Irish Vampire :2thumb: I'll have a wee look around,

Cheers


----------

